# Brand New 2010 Outback 270bh!



## fshr4life

Hey everybody!

We are now officially Outback owners! We went and picked up our brand new 270BH from Lakeshore RV this week. It was nearly a 1700-mile round trip for us, but absolutely worth it. Marci and Mike at Lakeshore were awesome and made the trip completely worthwhile. We left home on Sunday and took two days to get there. We've got a 2-year-old son and a big dog, so we took our time both going and coming back.

I spent most of the day Tuesday doing my inspections and signing the paperwork. Mike was very patient and showed me everything. I used Tom Boles' PDI checklist and it was very helpful. I found a couple of small problems (The biggest one was a light in a storage compartment that wasn't working, so they replaced the whole fixture). We spent our first night after taking ownership camping outside the dealership in order to insure that everything was working before we left. We then spent two nights camping along the route on the way back home -- the first boondocking at the Cabelas in Dundee, MI and the second at a Jellystone Park in PA with full hookups. It's a great travel trailer and we're completely satisfied so far! My worries that it would be too much trailer for my 2008 Chevy Silverado 1500 (an earlier post) were laid to rest. With the Equal-i-zer hitch, the ride home was nice and stable. I had plenty of power, even with our luggage and a full fresh water tank. We averaged just a little over 10 mpg for the trip home, but then again we were climbing a lot of big mountains in eastern PA.

I think I may have one of the first 2010's. It just rolled off the assembly line on March 12th and my insurance company told me that I was the first person that they'd heard of with a 2010 of any make. They've made a few changes compared to the 09's. It came with a rear vent cover factory-installed (I added another Vent Mate to the front). It also has a sticker on the side stating that it has an "Arctic Package" which Mike told me was something new for Outbacks. I don't know if there is any difference from the 2009's as far as insulation goes or if it's just a new sticker that they're putting on the side, but I do know that it is well insulated because our last couple of nights camping, it was at or below freezing and we were completely comfortable inside -- and the furnace wasn't constantly running. Once I figure out how to attach pictures, I'll post a few.


----------



## fshr4life

Here are a couple of pictures from the trip. I can take some more with a better camera later and post them if anyone is interested.
















Fshr4life


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Oregon_Camper

Are the pictures from Lakeshore's "campground"?


----------



## Fanatical1

Gotta love the experience of getting a new camper!







I can relate to your post, because I also traveled to Lakeshore to buy my
Outback from Marcie and camped the first night in your exact spot! I left the family at home for the trip to lakeshore, and sure enjoyed
checking every detail out on the camper that first night. I remember pulling out of Lakeshore's lot the next morning, and thinking to
myself...... "Wow this thing is big!, how am I ever going to get into a gas station"!.

Congrats on the new Outback and let us know what you find out about that so called "Artic Package". Where are you from?

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS

Congrats on your new Outback. You are going to have to get it down to the southwest, so we can see it and meet our new Outbacker.
Robert


----------



## fshr4life

I'm in the military, so I'm not exactly 'from' any place in particular right now. I grew up in West Virginia, but I've been in the Army for several years (It's been about 16 years now if you count my time at the Academy). Not counting deployments, my wife and I have been in Italy, Georgia, Kansas, Colorado, California, and right now we're in New York where I'm teaching at West Point. It's a good place to be with a family. We'll be here for another year or so before we're off to who knows where.

The first picture that I posted is on one of the pads at Lakeshore just outside of their service bays. It was really comforting to be able to spend the first night there to make sure everything was working OK before we got on the road. In the morning, Mike from the service department came over and checked on us to make sure we were good to go and then ran me through hitching up with the Equalizer before we took off. We had to cut all the way across the multi-lane road in front of Lakeshore to get going, so I sat there for several minutes getting up enough nerve to pull out into traffic with my new investment! After 800 miles or so, it started getting easier to do. I'm glad we made he long trip home because it helped build up my confidence in towing something so big.

The second picture is taken at a rest stop somewhere in Michigan after we left. I forgot my camera for the trip and took the pictures with my cell phone. I'll take some more today with a real camera and post them.

Fshr4life


----------



## fshr4life

Here are some more pictures!










The main differences for the 2010 that I'm aware of are as follows:

Factory-Installed Vent Cover (like a maxxair) on the rear vent









"Arctic Barrier" package (I'm not sure if this is anything new insulation-wise or just a new sticker for the side)









Aluminum Rims









Fshr4life


----------



## TitanFlyer

fshr4life said:


> Here are some more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main differences for the 2010 that I'm aware of are as follows:
> 
> Factory-Installed Vent Cover (like a maxxair) on the rear vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Arctic Barrier" package (I'm not sure if this is anything new insulation-wise or just a new sticker for the side)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminum Rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fshr4life


Its some beautiful!!!

I was told that you could get all those things (except the arctic package which I have never heard of) on the latest run of 09's and they would continue into the 2010 models. Those wheels sure are nice though. I decided to not hold off and wait for those features, but I did get MaxAir vents thrown into my deal as I did threaten to wait... lol.

How did your Chebby handle the tow? I have been debating getting an oil burnin diesel now as I see some amazing prices right now, but I also don't want to spend the money if my truck will do what I need. Anyway, enough about me and my problems.. congrats and can't wait to hear yours and others stories of first camping experience in the new TT's.. including mine (yep, she is still virgin).

James


----------



## fshr4life

James,

My truck did well towing it. I was a bit worried about buying a 30' trailer and only having a half-ton with a 3.73:1 rear end, and had considered getting a 250RS earlier to save a little weight and 3' of length, but I'm very happy that I didn't do that now. The new Chevies (since '07) seem to be much better equipped to tow than the older ones. The Equalizer hitch and the Prodigy brake controller worked great as well. I wasn't white knuckling the steering wheel at all, even climbing (and decending) some pretty big mountains with gusty winds and lots of tractor trailers. On the trip out with just the truck, I got 18.4 mpg, and on the trip back with the trailer, I got 10.4. On the way out, however, I went north through Niagara Falls and across Ontario which is pretty flat. Due to the weather, I stayed south of the Great Lakes on the way back and got to climb some mountains in PA.

My truck has a tow mode that helps reduce unnecessary shifting and helps keep the tranny cooler which was much appreciated in the mountains. It also helps me slow down on the downhill stretches, so I rarely even had to touch my brakes. Tractor trailers were flying past me on the downhill, but I was holding steady at about 50 to 60 the whole way. My tranny got up to 203 degrees after climbing one long steep hill, but was well below that for the rest of the trip. I was climbing hills without too many problems. I always had enough power that if I really wanted to punch it, I could accelerate up the hills (but with the price of getting about 3 mpg! - ouch!). I never 'bottomed out' on torque and power. Of course, having lived out West for a while, the mountains here can't compare to the Rockies, so I would probably be wishing for a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck out there at altitude.

I haven't driven a Nissan, but I had a neighbor who had one and towed a 30-something foot TT. He seemed to manage OK.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

fshr4life said:


>


I was told by someone on this board years ago not to spread your chocks out to the outside of the tires, but rather to have them on the inside. Theory was if one jumped over it would have much time to gain speed prior to hitting the other. Sounded good to me...so I've been doing that it that ware ever since. I also have the BAL chock shown below. Besides chocking the tires, it also help eliminate some of the movement inside the trailer.


----------



## fshr4life

[/quote]

I was told by someone on this board years ago not to spread your chocks out to the outside of the tires, but rather to have them on the inside. Theory was if one jumped over it would have much time to gain speed prior to hitting the other. Sounded good to me...so I've been doing that it that ware ever since. I also have the BAL chock shown below. Besides chocking the tires, it also help eliminate some of the movement inside the trailer.

[/quote]

That makes a lot of sense! I'll make sure I do it that way from now on. Since they'll be closer together on the inside of the tires, I can probably also hook them together with a string or something to keep them in sets like you see them do for aircraft.


----------



## amyk

oooooohhhh I am sooo mad---I got a new 09 that came off the line Feb 9th, and came with a bathroom Maxxair vent cover and the Arctic Package, BUUUUTTTT I didn't get those rims!! grrrr I'm sooo mad!

Congrats on your new baby!!! I soo remember the white-knuckle pull-out into traffic (a little over a month ago for me) and feeling like I was towing a cruise ship behind me lolol---my baby's got about 2k miles now!! lol

I love my OB, and I know you will totally enjoy yours! Beautiful rig with great options!

have fun and congrats!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Teaching at West Point. We just had a member who was doing the same thing for a few years transfered last year from West Point. His forum name is Not Yet. Try Pm'ing him, One never knows what you could discuss.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showuser=672

John

PS, thats about 1/2 hr from me. If you are into hot rods at all, there is a great cruise night during the summer at Bear Mt., on wed nights I believe. Usually a few hundred cars.


----------



## dunn4

HOWDY! Welcome to Outbackers and thanks for your service to our nation. That is one cool looking camper


----------



## fshr4life

tdvffjohn said:


> Teaching at West Point. We just had a member who was doing the same thing for a few years transfered last year from West Point. His forum name is Not Yet. Try Pm'ing him, One never knows what you could discuss.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showuser=672
> 
> John
> 
> PS, thats about 1/2 hr from me. If you are into hot rods at all, there is a great cruise night during the summer at Bear Mt., on wed nights I believe. Usually a few hundred cars.


Actually, I teach mechanical engineering, so I'm definitely into cars. My office mate is the main automotive instructor here right now. We have a team that builds a little baja vehicle every year and competes. I help a lot with that. I don't own a hot rod, but it would be really interesting to see what other folks have. Thanks!

Also, I'm pretty sure that 'Not Yet' was my next door neighbor! I know him well. He had his TT up for sale when he was leaving last summer.

Joel


----------



## tdvffjohn

Bumped a thread you might like

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry336202


----------



## fshr4life

tdvffjohn said:


> Bumped a thread you might like
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry336202


Very cool! Thanks.

Joel


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Joel.
Welcome to OBers, and congrats on a beautiful OB!! As far as the artic package? It may be the same as on Mountaineers, not sure. If so, you'll have double-paned windows, extra insulation, etc., which is a GREAT feature for cold or hot weather camping.
Glad you enjoyed your purchasing experience and the trip home was great. That sounds like a good start for the cherished memories to come.








Warning: Camping is addicting.......just ask any of us!








Darlene


----------



## fshr4life

mountainlady56 said:


> Hi, Joel.
> Welcome to OBers, and congrats on a beautiful OB!! As far as the artic package? It may be the same as on Mountaineers, not sure. If so, you'll have double-paned windows, extra insulation, etc., which is a GREAT feature for cold or hot weather camping.
> Glad you enjoyed your purchasing experience and the trip home was great. That sounds like a good start for the cherished memories to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: Camping is addicting.......just ask any of us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Thanks, Mountainlady. We're already addicted to camping -- we've just always done it in a tent before now. There was a night during July a few years ago where we were camping at 9000' in Colorado on the banks of the Rio Grande River. It was absolutely beautiful - in the 70s when we showed up and set up camp. That night though, it got REALLY cold. I'm used to sleeping outside, but I thought I was going to freeze to death! I gave DW my good Army sleeping bag and she was as snug as a bug. Meanwhile, I was spooning with the dog for warmth! In the morning, a couple of full-timers in an Airstream in the next camping site poked their heads out and asked us if we had survived. They told me it got down to 24 degrees! We decided at that point that some day when we could afford it, we would get a camper. We're so happy to have one now! We're considering signing up for the Gettysburg rally in June, but it looks like it might be full now.


----------



## Brad S.

I saw your post today and it was great to read. I am a new member of the site, just hearing about it last week when finalizing the purchase of my first TT. I decided on the 2010 270BH and am also buying from Marci at Lakeshore! I am from Nebraska and am excited to pickup my new TT the weekend of May 23rd. I put down the deposit today and it is being manufactured on May 19th. I am pretty excited to say the least.

I haven't owned a TT before, but did rent last year. I am wondering if you can share anything more about what to look for when getting the TT from Lakeshore, what else to ask or any other advice.

Great looking setup. Thanks again for the post!


----------

